# Barrow Hospital - April 2012 - Photographs & Video!



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

Barrow Hospital​*Urbex Report - April 2012​*
The history has been done a number of times so I will not be repeating it here. Instead, I will be giving a longer account of the explore.​

*The Explore*

It was a Tuesday Morning and I woke up at 7.11am, logged onto Derelict Places and saw a new thread about Barrow Hospital. The thread said about demolition starting any day and security due to move in onto the site shortly. I knew I needed to get a move on with this place.

At 9.30am, I printed off site maps, got the site postcode and started the hour and a half drive to Barrow Hospital.

Pulling up to the site was a strange feeling, there was a swing swaying in the wind as if a child had jumped off seconds before I approached. I passed several residential houses and there it was, Barrow Hospital. I approached the main gate and saw a couple of signs stating security were on site – no sign of them though at this point. The main gate didn’t look like it was very well secured but I made the decision to take a walk through the forestry area rather than jumping the small fence – just incase!

I have been to hospitals before but this place was very quiet…a bit too quiet! As I walked around to the Woodside Building, my radio started going off “a BMW and 4x4 are speeding towards you!” I ducked into some cover and saw the dust flying from their wheels I then quickly dove inside the building.

As I walked around room to room, building to building, I could hear parts falling from the walls, windows moving and doors slamming. To say that Barrow Hospital was in a derelict state would be a massive understatement. The place is screwed up big time! Floor boards bending as I stepped on them, bits falling in the wind and the smell of damp was crazy.

*Getting Caught*

I first went to the Woodside Building and made my way to the Mother and Baby Unit. My radio was going crazy towards the end of this building – talks of cars at the gate waiting to come in, trucks coming out, people walking around. I knew that I needed to get from the unit back to the forest area and out of site until things calmed down…

The radio confirmed that everything was under control, nobody was coming in through the gate. A quick glance down the road from the second floor window shown that it was clear… I jumped several steps at a time to try and leave quickly, diving out of the back door and around the side of the Mother and Baby Unit. Without thinking, I stepped out onto the road, walking towards the Woodside Building…TOO LATE! A 4x4 came screeching towards me and that was that. I was told to leave the site and then I was drove to the gate and kicked out.

In total I visited 3 buildings at Barrow Hospital and I wanted more. I was removed from the site wanting and needing more… The question is, will I return for a final edition…

*The Photographs*



































































































































































































*Old Photographs*



















*Barrow Hospital Video*

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opUdCyCNXP8"]Barrow Hospital Urbex[/ame]​*


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great report & video,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Apr 7, 2012)

Fab pics!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 7, 2012)

This is a very good report, and some cracking photos. I've seen quite a lot of reports on the place. but I do like this one a lot


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Really good clear pics,well captured.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 8, 2012)

Highly entertaining..Thanks. . Like those original pics.. Can hardly believe it ever looked tidy & intact !!

Will seem surreal when it's gone.. But did you find the nice little room with windows ??


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmm, I dont remember seeing that room. Where about's is it? I missed out a floor in the Nurses block because my torch decided to die :-( 

Nice pic too by the way!



114 072 22 said:


> Highly entertaining..Thanks. . Like those original pics.. Can hardly believe it ever looked tidy & intact !!
> 
> Will seem surreal when it's gone.. But did you find the nice little room with windows ??


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 15, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Hmm, I dont remember seeing that room. Where about's is it? I missed out a floor in the Nurses block because my torch decided to die :-(
> 
> Nice pic too by the way!



i allways take 2-3 torches :spinny:
great report, great site, im adding it to the map.


----------



## tumbles (Apr 16, 2012)

The old girl looks battered. 

Still vastly more photogenic than 4-5 years ago.. it was too clean and tidy.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

great report thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Everybody!


----------

